# who would like to critique . . .



## Barrie Thompson (Sep 8, 2006)

my shots and website?

http://www.barriethompson.com

Thanks!


----------



## danalec99 (Sep 9, 2006)

.Love your work. Excellent play of light/shadows and thoughtful compositions. :thumbup:
.Good choice of font, colour and background.
.I'd consider adding an image or two in the _Info_ page. To me, the text in _Info_ is spread all over the place.
.A self portrait or your photo in the _Contact_ page? The page looks empty.

Welcome to TPF!


----------



## Barrie Thompson (Sep 9, 2006)

Thank you!!

Glad I've come across this forum - looks like it's gonna come in quite useful!


----------

